# Bonfire at Golden Gardens park in Seattle at 6pm-11pm!



## LeftCoast (Sep 21, 2012)

Bring your own beer! Dog friendly, people friendly, NO VIOLENCE, this will be a diverse get together, celebrating life and enjoying the last weekend of good summer weather in the greater Seattle area! Everyone is encouraged to come! Bonfire wood appreciate! Wood currently gathered and salvaged by PNW Anarchist Collective and welcome anyone to enjoy the warmth and share their company! Peace, non biased, non denominational, no god, no bureaucracy, no judgement, we are all coming together to share one anothers company in peaceful and enjoyable company. Let's all come together, food stamp us some smores and meet new faces in out community. Messasage for further details!


----------



## scatwomb (Sep 21, 2012)

Dang, if I was up there, I'd totally go! I get back to the northwest in 2 months. 

Have fun! This sounds great.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Sep 21, 2012)

Totally gonna be there!


----------



## LeftCoast (Sep 21, 2012)

hopefully the weather holds up. it got rainy out of nowhere :/


----------



## LeftCoast (Sep 22, 2012)

Bonfire went awesome, parks n rec let us illegally burn wood pallets. No tickets, no hassle, shit was cake. And a special guest showed up, and is now about to crash my couch.


----------

